
Lector – an interface to Tesseract OCR - buovjaga
https://github.com/zdenop/lector
======
tutuca
Paperwork
([https://github.com/jflesch/paperwork](https://github.com/jflesch/paperwork))
is a great tool too. I'd take a look at lector. Been trying to get a sane
(heh) ocr setup for a while.

~~~
aidenn0
Does paperwork give you a nice interface for training? The models that
tesseract ship with are fairly terrible on everything I've tried them with,
but add in 5 pages of training data and it becomes great.

------
zurbi
Many more here: [https://code.google.com/p/tesseract-
ocr/wiki/3rdParty](https://code.google.com/p/tesseract-ocr/wiki/3rdParty)

------
leeoniya
also check out
[http://vietocr.sourceforge.net/](http://vietocr.sourceforge.net/)

